# Custom cut graphite



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

Thinking about buying some CNC equiptment to cut chasis and other parts. I will be using 2.5 and 3 MM sheet I have access to several colors. My question is would there be any interest from other racers ?????


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Probably alot if you don't make the price too high.


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

I have not put too much thought into the price. I figure to cut lets say a complete Associated 10L4 chasis kit out of 3MM blue graphite....maybe 100.00 or so. The equiptment is pretty exspensive but if I can make the money back it would be great. Also using the scanner I am looking at if someone sent a drawing of any 2D part it would be cut exactly as the pitcure...


----------



## S_C (Dec 26, 2005)

Thats not bad considering material prices etc...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I would think you'd have to have the machine running about 16 hours a day before you'd make any money... but then I don't know for sure... Either way I can't imagine that it's afordable to do on a part time basis... I don't know how setup is on this type of machine, but when I worked on CNC lathes... it took a good 8 hours to do a realtively simple part... basicly if you ran small runs, the cost per part was way higher then most any hobby person could ever afford... 

If you can do it afordably... there probably is a market... but I'm skeptical that it can be done afordably.


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

That may very well be true. Please dont read this wrong to sound rude but I plan to buy it because I want it again not to taken as a rude comment...I would however like to use it to pay for itself as well. With the software I am looking at you simply scan the design you want and the CAD / CNC software does the rest. Along with this equiptment I am looking into anodizing as well with the total concept of you now have a blue graphite chasis and all the aluminum to match.


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

The software's out there will scan and give you the drawing you need. You then need to do a program for it. The software may do it for you... BUT it may also machine you into a corner. As for setup is the most difficult part of running a CNC. Making the fixture, loading and touching off tools, setting offsets. That's why the cost ot have stuff done is so high. There a great investment. I'm lucky for i have access to them at work. When we have dead time (not to much of that though) As for it paying for itself. U would haev to buy a used one. After u figure in machine cost, power phase, tooling.... It will take a long time to pay for itself.
Please don't take this the wrong way. Just thought i'd give a little input from someone who works with them all day. I have not been doing it for long, and do not consider myself a machinest either. I'm a operator who is learning setup and programming. It take a long time of experience to get it right.


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes you are correct it is going to be exspensive and a learning process as well. There are 3 programs I need just to cut a single peice and several tools. But I did want to see the interest to determine whether or not I wanted to spend the money...or if there was any chance of making my money back as well.


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

What colors of graphite can you get?


----------



## S_C (Dec 26, 2005)

There are other things aside from rc related product's you could use the machine for. If you have ever considered developing a chassis of your own, and decided to market it...it would be a huge + to have the equipment.

Something like this will take time to earn your money back.

I for one am intrested in making some modifications to the current chassis I am running. Wish I had the money to invest in the equipment myself.

SC


----------



## tdyoung58 (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, myself, I'm not into "colors" I'd rather spend my $100 on something that will / may increase speed instead of appearance.

Since I do chassis design and have prototyes made, maybe I'd be interested, I'm currently working on a new 1/12 oval chassis. As well as a new 1/10 chassis that will hold 12+ cells for a speed run.

my quarter.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm going to say I'm with MikeNum on this one. I know you aren't dealing with a super large machine, but I've dealt with CNC in a metal manufacturing business and cabinetry business. It's not as easy as one first ventures it to be. There is lots of setup and maintenance involved. The machine at the cabinet shop used 5'x12' sheets and had to run nearly 12 hours a day to pay for itself, which it hasn't yet I know. One minor mistake in programming, like the up/down shear cutting only 0.005" too deep ends up taking an extra 3 hours to fix.

And, the program will not do it all for you. If you let each scan become a production piece without checking it thoroughly, it's going to cost you big time, as the scans aren't 100% accurate. Most CNC equipment requires 3 or 4 setup routines for even the simplest part...as there has to be some indexing done.
Also, it's not the machine that's going to cost you the most money, it's the tooling and learning when/what to tell the machine to do with a certain tool.

Good luck! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

Colors availible will be Blue, Gold, Silver Purple, Red and of course black.


I do realize it is going to take alot of work and design but I am hard headed and stuborn...The way it is looking right now is I should be set up in a month or so. I think the only way I can convince myself this wont work is if I fail which I hope this wont be the case.
As far as spending the money on going faster I am probaly the fastest guy in the state its just the corners seem to kill me so spending the money on faster equiptment wont help so I will have to spend it on looking good while the car is upside down...


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

I hope that you understand that a good CNC mill is going to set you back at least 60K and probably more...


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

Nothing I have looked at has been cheap that is for sure.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Jeremy,

I have a sherline CNC, which I use to work 1" and 1 1/2" live steam. Just working a small part does take a tremendous amount of time. To be able to cut or machine you need more than a 2D drawing or image. You need to have what ever it is you are going to work, drawn up in CAD in 3D, meaning you need to have an X,Y and Z axis. Thats what CNC works from, not to mention the mathematics involved..If your at HW Saturday, I'll be over and explain more in depth if your interested.

H


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

Already have the scanning software, CAD software, and the CNC software loaded checking it out as I type.


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

hurricaneracing said:


> Nothing I have looked at has been cheap that is for sure.


I believe you in that regard. I know that the one used to cut all of our products was nearly 120K, and they get a lot more expensive from there


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Jeremy,
Check your pm, email.

Thanks.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I think if you are going with this thinking you want to 'pay' for the machine by selling out services... you will fail, unless you plan on doing it full time... and I don't think you will get enough RC business to do it full time, not from individual hobby enthusiasts. If you go into it knowing your going to loose money, and still want to do it, then go for it... 

You haven't really said how much if any experiance you have in running a business and a CNC machine... but it doesn't sound like you have much experiance doing either... You'd need some decent experiance in both, or a HUGE amount in one and maybe a little in the other... 

I don't mean any offense in these comments... it's just that from what has been said so far, I think your dreaming if you think you'll pay for the machine with a few $100 jobs here and there. Now maybe you can buy a CNC machine for alot less then I think you can, and maybe I don't know alot more of the details, etc... so mayby I dont' really have a clue as to what I'm saying...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

DynoMoHum said:


> so mayby I dont' really have a clue as to what I'm saying...


Ha! That line made me laugh, don't know why.


Anyway... Like has been said, you won't make a ton of money at it unless you put more time in than you probably have. But it sounds to me like you really want to get the equipment and want to know if you could sell a few things to recoup a little of the money you are about to lay out (maybe to make it sound a little more feasable to the budget/significant other). If that's the case, go for it.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

hurricaneracing said:


> Thinking about buying some CNC equiptment to cut chasis and other parts. I will be using 2.5 and 3 MM sheet I have access to several colors. My question is would there be any interest from other racers ?????


Jeremy-Put me down in your "Interested Customers" list! lol I'd be proud to run one of your creations!
-George


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks George it will happen. I am working on some differnt things right now but it is in the near future.

As far as business experience yes there is some there I have not ran my current business as I should but that is going to change as well. If I make no money as far as profit well thats ok too as long as I get what I want


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

If you're just going to cut sheet material, a cnc router gantry setup can be had for less than 10 grand,,, check out http://www.k2cnc.com/ . What is this scanner software you refer to?? when I google, I just come up with 3d scanning software. I've tried a regular scanner, and corel, but the results were not pretty,,,,,


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

hanks for the link. The software I am looking at converts a scanned drawing to Gfiles what are what will drive the CNC. I will need to do some additional clean up work and fine tuning however with this I will be able to duplicate just about any 2D or 2D1/2 peice. http://www.trixsystems.com.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I have read this with interest... I have a small CNC Machine at home that I do work on. There is a lot of time and cost involved.
You did not say what machines you are considering.
Do you have ANY machining or programing experience or CAD CAM experience? 
I have found that just scanning something like a chassis a nominal at best for accuracy of hole locations. Out side shape is not as critical. So to think you just have to scan it and touch it up is not totally correct. I did a chassis recently that was scanned and had to go back and physically confirm all the dimensions on every hole. I probably spent 4-5 hrs working to balance the dimensions and make sure they were in the right location.... I could have spent more but gave up on it and used a different method for my finish dimensions and used that scan just for reference.
Scanners create shadows and pick up the slightest imperfections that will alter your correct dimensions for locations and sizes.
MOST software converts to g codes... But knowing how to edit it and make it go it what counts.
Cutter selection is critical when cutting Carbon Fiber. Edge finish can be destroyed if the proper cutter style, speeds and feeds are not used.
Also... Dust from Carbon Fiber is DANGEROUS... effecient dust removal is essential..... and not easy.
Keep up posted on what you are thinking.. maybe we can continue to help with suggestions.
Dan


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

hurricaneracing said:


> Thanks George it will happen. I am working on some differnt things right now but it is in the near future.
> 
> As far as business experience yes there is some there I have not ran my current business as I should but that is going to change as well. If I make no money as far as profit well thats ok too as long as I get what I want


 Jeremy-I should have said "I'd be proud to *buy *and run one of your creations!" As far as "getting what you want",you've already got a great local customer clientele from all the work you've done in the past-and I'm sure it'll grow when you get this latest venture off the ground. Thanks again & LMK if I could help in any way! BTW,you & Katelyn still race for free!! LOL 
-George


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

Everything you have posted could not be more true. I really exspect to see myself waste several peices of material and bits at first. I know its is not as simple as pushing a button or everyone would be doing it. When I started building motors I also knew there would be waste and I probally wasted 500.00 in arms and brushes learning how to make them fast...any how at this point I am considering the Shirlene end mill but there are several others to look at still. I have several programs loaded that I have been working with to determine what I think will work the best. I am doing my best not to just go out and spend several thousand $$$$$$ and have a mess in the shop that I cant use because I didnt think it through.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Jeremy,

I have no idea if you would be interested in this, but I figured I would mention it anyway. I was recently in an industrial tool supply shop and they had two CNC machines for sale on consignment. They were from a trades school program that never got off the ground. The shop owner told me it was about $25000 worth of equipment (new) and they had very little use. There was a CNC mill and a CNC lathe. They looked to be just the right size for RC stuff. I actually considered it (for a second) but I decided to be satisfied with the manual lathe and mill that I already have. The store's phone number is 973-887-2000. I called this morning and the still have the machines. If you call the guy, he will be able to tell you the brand of the equipment. Who knows? It might be just what you are looking for.

Mark


----------



## cb30 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hurricane shoot me an email. I might be able to giveyou some help. I do R/C machining , and I own a small cnc mill that does the work very well and will not break the bank. And can give you some info on a router table. 


Chris 
D&C Concepts R/C


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

for a good cnc forum, checkout www.cnczone.com


----------

